

Do Plants Talk? - keltecp11
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/aprilholladay/2006-07-24-plant-talk-baby-boys_x.htm

======
Serene
People can communicate by smell too - willy-nilly. Most often it's bacteria on
human skin that detects changes - such as stress hormones - and respond in
their own ways. Some people can smell stress in other people.

~~~
zackattack
This is fascinating. Can you link me to some resources/books/articles where I
can learn more? Thanks!

------
nnash
Cleve Baxter did a lot of research on this, and his experiments were even
featured on an episode of myth busters. His research indicated that plants can
sense a humans intentions. He figured this out by attaching polygraphs to
plants and then directing negative thoughts towards the plant (cutting,
burning etc.). The polygraph then went haywire, but when he thought nice
things about the plant the polygraph stayed normal.

~~~
iamwil
I'm....skeptical. I guess this would be something to try.

~~~
nnash
If I remember correctly the outcome of the mythbusters tests were plausible as
the polygraphs showed a reaction to their intentions.

------
johnohara
Setting up experiments to determine if they talk would be interesting.

Finding out that most of the time they gossip about each others' foliage would
be hilarious.

------
known
Sometime back I read DNA has affinity towards its sibling DNA.

------
Mz
I'm an environmental studies major, so I have heard before that plants
communicate with each other via chemicals and also apparently "scream" when
injured (some pulse or other they measured - not something humans can hear).
So I have long joked that if I were a vegetarian, I would probably favor a
bumper sticker or t-shirt that said something like "I don't love animals, I
just hate plants".

(Just trying to stay on-topic and not stray towards the topic lower down on
the page, which may be a very bad motivation for commenting. <whistles
innocently>)

~~~
vyrotek
I couldn't help imagine the screams from mowing the lawn yesterday.

------
gubatron
This reminds me of a short film called "Descendants"
<http://vimeo.com/8642276>

~~~
keltecp11
that was creepy.

